# NYC Bromeliad lecture Sat February 7



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I will be giving a slide-illustrated talk on "Bromeliads in your Terrarium" Saturday, February 7th. Ripley Grier Studio 520 8th Avenue bet 36 and 37 16th Floor 11AM. For this in the area, this should be informative and fun. 

Please come as my guest, and bring questions and comments!

Peace,

The Groundhog


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

How long does your lecture usually run?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Greetings All:

Meeeting at 11; Lecture ca. 11:30 should last 30-45 minutes, with a 10-15 minute q & a. Of course, if a few frog-o-philes show up, we can have more give and take;

--George


----------

